# Vente d'un Macintosh LC 475 + Apple Performa Plus Display + accessoires



## bonjourcthomas (20 Juin 2020)

Bonjour j'ai retrouvé dans mon grenier un Macintosh LC475, avec son écran Apple Performa Plus Display, son clavier, sa souris et ses câbles ( tous d'origine ). Je me demandais si tout ça avait une valeur et laquelle. Experts et expertes, j'espère que vous aurez réponse à ma question ! Merci à l'avance !


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Juin 2020)

bonjourcthomas a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai retrouvé dans mon grenier un Macintosh LC475, avec son écran Apple Performa Plus Display, son clavier, sa souris et ses câbles ( tous d'origine ). Je me demandais si tout ça avait une valeur et laquelle. Experts et expertes, j'espère que vous aurez réponse à ma question ! Merci à l'avance !



Le LC475 n’est pas une machine rare, très diffusée et on en voit encore pas mal dans les petites annonces. 

S’il fonctionne bien (HD ok, pas de condos qui fuient, pas de pile qui coule,...) tu peux en espérer quelques dizaines d’euros... et encore, s’il est dans son jus, c’est très aléatoire au niveau fiabilité... ce sont des machines qui nécessitent une restauration pour durer (condos).

Sinon, en panne c’est la loterie, ceux qu’on me donne sont dans cette état, au mieux avec remplacement des condos sur alim et CM ça repart mais pas toujours... et les HD de cette époque sont notoirement peu fiables, donc à remplacer... en panne il y a du boulot... donc ça vaut rien.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2020)

> http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr



Trop bien ce site que je ne connaissais pas.
J'ai adoré les pages sur le LC 475, mon premier Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2020)

Tiens, en parlant de ça, GPB, si tu veux des magazines, la boite de mon premier iMac G4 en est pleine (dont la série complète des 55 ou 60 premiers numéros d'À Vos Mac, des Univers Mac, des Golden, des MacWorld des SVM Mac et des Univers MacWorld. Faut que je m'en débarrasse avant un an d'ici, avant de déménager, après, c'est la décharge.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2020)

Merci, je les ai déjà tous… en PDF bien entendu (c'est plus facile pour les déménagements).


Certains sont disponibles sur mon site : https://www.abracadabrapdf.net/pdf-de-demo/porte-documents-pdf/a-vos-mac-collection/


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr
> Trop bien ce site que je ne connaissais pas.
> J'ai adoré les pages sur le LC 475, mon premier Mac.



Merci, faut que je mis remette un peu, j'ai retapé pas mal de machine et encore plein de photos ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de ça, GPB, si tu veux des magazines, la boite de mon premier iMac G4 en est pleine (dont la série complète des 55 ou 60 premiers numéros d'À Vos Mac, des Univers Mac, des Golden, des MacWorld des SVM Mac et des Univers MacWorld. Faut que je m'en débarrasse avant un an d'ici, avant de déménager, après, c'est la décharge.



Merci, on doit avoir les mêmes ;-) faut que je trie un peu... j'ai commencé par les plus anciens, des années 80/90, je vais continuer...


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2020)

Tiens, je m'immisce subrepticement puisqu'on sort du sujet.
Vous avez numérisé tous les Cd ou D7 accompagnant ces vieux trucs ?

Pour les D7, je crois qu'il m'en manque pas mal, et j'ai du effacer le reste.
Pour les CD, je n'ai rien numérisé, mais j'ai une belle pile (de CD).

Et vous ?


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

J'ai les toutes les D7 qui étaient dans Apple Utilisateur... et d'autres en vrac... et des boites pleines de CD...


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai les toutes les D7 qui étaient dans Apple Utilisateur... et d'autres en vrac... et des boites pleines de CD...


Ouah !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2020)

J'ai aussi un bon paquet de CD datant du début des années 90 à celui des années 2000. Entre 150 et 200, je pense.


----------



## magicPDF (23 Juin 2020)

J'ai encore un carton plein de CD-Rom de SVM Mac, Univers Mac, etc. que je donnerais volontiers à qui viendra les chercher, s'ils tombent entre de bonnes mains.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> J'ai encore un carton plein de CD-Rom de SVM Mac, Univers Mac, etc. que je donnerais volontiers à qui viendra les chercher, s'ils tombent entre de bonnes mains.



J'en parle dès que je peux à Kim Jong Un, Erdogan, Maduro et leurs potes !





Sinon pour les CD/D7, je n'ai malheureusement converti qu'une partie en image disque, et c'est vrai qu'il faudrait le faire avec que tous ne soit mort (enfin les D7, car le CD pressé ça ira, ils sont stocké à l'abri de la lumière en plus).


----------

